# Moe raken...



## ThomasK

Deze uitdrukking (eventueel met andere adjectieven) wordt vermoedelijk ook aanvaard in Nederland, maar is daar een equivalent voor in het Engels? Ik zeg graag "to get tired", omdat je daarmee een resem (...) andere betekenissen van 'raken' ook verklaart, maar Engelsen hebben er zeker bezwaar tegen. Kent iemand een alternatief? Ik vind "become tired" niet zo geslaagd...


----------



## YellowOnline

ThomasK said:


> Deze uitdrukking (eventueel met andere adjectieven) wordt vermoedelijk ook aanvaard in Nederland, maar is daar een equivalent voor in het Engels? Ik zeg graag "to get tired", omdat je daarmee een resem (...) andere betekenissen van 'raken' ook verklaart, maar Engelsen hebben er zeker bezwaar tegen. Kent iemand een alternatief? Ik vind "become tired" niet zo geslaagd...



Ik zie niets mis met "to become tired". Etymologisch dezelfde herkomst als 'bekomen' trouwens. Misschien beter deze vraag te stellen in het Engelstalige forum. Enfin: ik bedoel voor meer synoniemen. Een één-op-één vertaling van 'moe geraken' zal je niet meteen vinden. Ik heb er zelfs mijn twijfels over of dit hulpwerkwoord wel aanvaard is in de standaardtaal (itt. 'schoon Vlaams'). Even een courante constructie voor de noorderburen die dit minder vaak horen (al bestaat het er wel):

_"Die renner vertraagt kort voor de helling omdat hij moe aan het geraken is."_

Dit doet me er aan denken dat ik het vrijwel enkel als voltooid deelwoord hoor. "_Hij raakt moe_" komt men toch stukken minder tegen.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vroeg mij vooral af dat wel hetzelfde betekent (en ik weet dat er een Engelstalige moderator is). Intussen vond ik voor 'to get tired' 's'en lasser' in het Frans. 

 Ik vond wel een aantal voorbeelden van 'moe raken' op Nederlandse sites, maar je hebt gelijk: we gebruiken het meestal met voltooid deelwoord. Hoewel: 'ik raak niet in slaap' is vermoedelijk overal gangbaar, idem dito met 'in de ban raken' en 'kwijtraken' al evenzeer, lijkt mij...


----------



## Suehil

'Get tired', 'get to sleep', 'get lost'.  'To get' dekt ze allemaal.


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> ... maar Engelsen hebben er zeker bezwaar tegen.


 Ik zou niet weten waarom.


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, ik heb het al geregeld nagevraagd bij Engelsen, en die vonden het niet Engels. Nu, Suehil lijkt geen bezwaar te maken. 

BTW: 'kwijtraken' is wel niet 'to get lost', dacht ik nog bij Suehils reactie, maar iets als verliezen op een manier die onduidelijk is [aan het eindpunt van een wandeling vaststellen dat je 'sleutels onderweg bent kwijtgeraakt'], zonder ooit die bedoeling te hebben...


----------



## Peterdg

Naar mijn bescheiden mening kan je gerust zeggen: "my keys got lost" en dat wil zeggen dat je ze bent kwijtgeraakt, al of niet op het einde van een wandeling (ik snap echt niet wat die wandeling hier komt doen).


----------



## marrish

Zeer zeker kan je zeggen "my keys got lost", en dat wil niet zeggen dat dat je bedoeling was, hoogstens die van de sleutels.


----------



## ThomasK

Hoogstens die van de sleutels? Schitterende reactie! --- Nu, mijn punt was dat je in het Engels niet iets kunt zeggen als: *"I got my keys lost", wat wij wel zeggen... 

Uiteraard ben ik het eens met de correctheid van "my keys got lost", maar achteraf bedacht ik nog: in die uitdrukking kunnen die sleutels in die zin nooit die bedoeling gehad hebben; dat is de typische betekenis van 'geraken': wij hebben het niet onder controle... BTW: de verwijzing naar de wandeling was bedoeld als een soort verklaring (een katalyserende factor ?): had ik niet gewandeld, dan kon ik mijn sleutels niet zijn kwijtgeraakt.


----------

